# grass flats from shore??



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Plan on going in morning rain or shine, I have been on google earth and everything else but cant seem to find a descent spot to catch reds or trout, just a little help would be greatly appreciated, I have no boat


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at Google Earth again.. zoom in to the north side of Johnson's Beach or Pensacola Beach. Look for the "mottled" areas. Those are the grass flats. Work those, especially on the edges to the sand, and the sand potholes. If you are there at the right time you'll see tailing redfish too.

Here's my favorite spot on the north side of Johnson Beach, a few miles west of the pass. Click on the picture and it will expand. The darker water a couple hundred yards north is the deeper water ICW channel.

Jim


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, I been on it all day lol I found few spots between gulf breeze and navarre on bay side, never tried that area, I may give it a shot just not real sure yet


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

jim t said:


> Look at Google Earth again.. zoom in to the north side of Johnson's Beach or Pensacola Beach. Look for the "mottled" areas. Those are the grass flats. Work those, especially on the edges to the sand, and the sand potholes. If you are there at the right time you'll see tailing redfish too.
> 
> Here's my favorite spot on the north side of Johnson Beach, a few miles west of the pass. Click on the picture and it will expand. The darker water a couple hundred yards north is the deeper water ICW channel.
> 
> Jim


Jim you are a good man. Thank you for sharing all of your knowledge. It certainly has made my life that much sweeter. I saw that 10lb gator trout picture today and it made me want to hit the grass flats. Probably I will try Pompano one last time just to maybe take a chance at winning the GBBT Pomp tourney.
Irish


----------

